# Need help! I'm catering my father's funeral reception



## Rhonda P (Aug 15, 2021)

I am a home cook but have done some small catering jobs. I am having a funeral reception for my father. I made 2 full size catering pans of regular lasagna and 2 half pans of Veggie lasagna. It is Sunday and I have until next Saturday before the reception. I know they will not hold in the fridge until then. I need advice on whether to cook before freezing or freeze uncooked and thawing instructions and reheating instructions for both sizes and types of lasagna. Please I can't screw this up😢


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Welcome to CT. Please accept my condolences for your loss. 

You will be just fine either way. However, for the best results, assemble and freeze prior to cooking. In either case, let the lasagna thaw in the fridge beginning at least 2 days prior. Place in a 350'f oven and bake until thoroughly heated or cooked, depending on your prep choice. 

If the lasagna is still a bit frozen, don't worry. Just add about 15-20 additional minutes to the cook time for both cooked and uncooked versions. 

Good luck.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

With all that food in a home oven I'd allow 3 hours to bake...depending how deep you make them
Cover with foil.
rotate lasagnas top to bottom of oven on the hour.
They won't take 3 hours to bake but they need to stand and you need to allow time for slicing.


----------

